# Signatur: Wtf?



## yves1993 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo...

Also ich habe folgendes Problem, das ich gar nicht verstehe...(mal wieder Galilieo-Mystery like)

Ich will meine Signatur mal wieder ändern...und zwar will ich den Link zu meinem WoW Char einbringen, anstelle von dem jetzigen ''Epic Vid --> Microsoft Sam reads Signs'' 
Also lösche ich einfach die Zeile mit dem Microsoft Sam link und füge den Link vom Arsenal ein.
Ich klicke auf 'Ändern' und was kommt?

Forennachricht: Die Signatur ist zu lang.
WTF?
Der eingefügte Link vom Arsenal nimmt weniger Platz ein als der Vorherige...
Hier nocheinmal der originaltext wie er in der Signaturenbearbeitung steht und die gewollte veränderung, zu:

Epic Vid --->  [.url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNcZI-CGAz2o%26amp%3Bfeature%3Drelated9"] Microsoft Sam reads Signs[./url]
Ihr denkt ein Lose in der Arena ist schlimm? Watch this!  [.url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wow.carlgames.net%2FScreenShot_050907_040157.jpeg"] KLICKEN!!!11eins[./url]

Nicht nur Fail sondern...
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;

Soll verändert werden zu:
[.url=http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Die+Nachtwache&cn=Shadowchaos&gn=MUSHROOM] Shadowchaos[./url]
Ihr denkt ein Lose in der Arena ist schlimm? Watch this!  [.url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wow.carlgames.net%2FScreenShot_050907_040157.jpeg"] KLICKEN!!!11eins[./url]

Nicht nur Fail sondern...
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;

Hoffe mal mein Problem ist deutlich genug ausgedrückt...
Zusammenfassung:
Ich will meine Sig. ändern, eigentlich genau dasselbe, nur ein anderer Link, der sogar _kleiner_ als der vorherige ist, jedoch ist mir das nicht möglich da sie dann anscheinend zu lang sei.
Warum? Kann mir bitte einer das erklären, bzw eine lösung darstellen, die es nicht beinhaltet einen anderen Teil meiner Signatur zu löschen?
Sry aber da blicke ich nicht ganz durch...
Ich will jetzt die Signatur geändert bekommen, ohne den anderen Link und das 'Epic Fail' -Logo aufgeben zu müssen...

Edit: Nein auch das Ergebnis, also so wie Ihr meine Signatur seht wär auch noch kürzer...
Nach der gewollten Veränderung würde sie dann so aussehen:

MyChar --> Shadowchaos 
Ihr denkt ein Lose in der Arena ist schlimm? Watch this!  KLICKEN!!!11eins 
*Das Epic-Fail Logo lasse ich mal an dieser Stelle aus, steht ja schon 2 Mal da*


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Mai 2009)

Mitm Buffed-Redirect werdens wieder mehr Zeichen. Fail.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Mai 2009)

Was ist das Buffed- Redirect? o_O


----------



## LittleFay (30. Mai 2009)

> Epic Vid ---> [.url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNcZI-CGAz2o%26amp%3Bfeature%3Drelated9"] Microsoft Sam reads Signs[./url]
> Ihr denkt ein Lose in der Arena ist schlimm? Watch this! [.url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wow.carlgames.net%2FScreenShot_050907_040157.jpeg"] KLICKEN!!!11eins[./url]
> 
> Nicht nur Fail sondern...
> ...



Ich hab's dir mal unterstrichen. Das wird automatisch vor jeden Link gesetzt, der auf eine externe Seite führt. (es erscheint nach Klick auf einen Link dann erst die Seite "Du verlässt das Forum von buffed.de" etc.)


----------



## yves1993 (30. Mai 2009)

Kann ich totzdem irgendwie nicht verstehen. Diesr redirect-Link steht ebenfalls bei dem Youtube-Link und somit ist der Youtube Link immernoch länger...
Hier mal der Verleich:

Epic Vid ---> [.url="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNcZI-CGAz2o%26amp%3Bfeature%3Drelated9"] Microsoft Sam reads Signs[./url]
[.url=http://_"http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url_eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Die+Nachtwache&cn=Shadowchaos&gn=MUSHROOM] Shadowchaos[./url]
Ich habe jetzt diesen Redirect eingefügt in meine gewollte Änderung... (kursiv)
Und trotzdem ist der Youtube-Link  immernoch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder dieser ganze Technik-Kram ist einfach zu hoch für mich...
Finde diese Sperre etwas doof, die Signatur soll ja nur nicht höher als 200xirgendwas Pixel werden, da sollte man nicht den Text auf eine bestimmte Anzahl Buchstaben begrenzen, erstens da Links in der Signatur so nicht sichtbar sind und zweitens der Text bei mir z.B trotz erreichen der Grenze noch nicht einmal annähernd 200 Pixel erreicht hat...(Im Vergleich mit Signaturen von vielen anderen Usern die die 200 Pixel Grenze erreicht haben.) ---> Gutes Beispiel ist deine Carcharoth...^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

ich hab jetzt mal in meine signatur meinen Armory-Link gesteckt

Edit: keine Meldung bekommen, dass was nicht stimmt, und der Link ist auch drin

Edit2: Wenn du deinen Link auf http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Shadowchaos kürzt, geht es bestimmt und man landet auch bei deinem char


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2009)

Mh muss ich mal ebend testen...Mom^^

edit: Ok hat gefunzt.
Danke :S

Naja trotzdem seltsam dass es vorhin nicht geklappt hat der Link war trotzdem immer noch kürzer...
Naja Galileo Mystery wirds schon lösen...



...NOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

also, wenn das mit MyChar -> jetzt neu ist in deiner signatur, geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2009)

Jop so solls eigentlich sein^^
Naja irgendwann muss ich auch einmal das mit dem Arenapic entfernen aber das Fail Logo  BLEIBT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist irgendwie mein Maskottchen xd.
Da ich oft faile, ich aber auch gern Fail! sage...naja xD

Thx nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Hää jetzt funzt der Link auf einmal nicht-.-
Hab jetzt 2 mal nochmals den aus dem Arsenal kopiert und reingetan aber immer kommt das hier ...

Dieses Charakterprofil existiert entweder nicht oder kann zeitweise aufgrund einem Transfer beziehungsweise Namenswechsel des Charakters nicht angezeigt werden. Stellt bitte sicher, dass es sich um den richtigen Namen handelt, Charaktere, die gelöscht werden, werden nicht länger in dem Arsenal angezeigt.

Der Fehler liegt nicht am Arsenal...
Und den Link habe ich nicht verändert.

Jetz kapier ich bald gar nix mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Deiner funktioniert ebenfalls nicht.

Uatt deh fack is goin on heare?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

man hilft doch gerne, auch nachts 2 Uhr


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2009)

Jo kann ja 2 Wochen nicht WoW spielen...die Mitte ist geschafft Bildschirm kaputt unso...Laptop geht Wow ja net....naja ist auch egal jetzt...
Aber dafür will ich wenigstens an meinem Buffed Profil feilen! xD

Please help someone! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nochmal... ich teste mal kurz was:
Ich schreibe jetzt genau denselben Link hier in den Post rein nur um zu schauen ob es an der Sig liegt oder an Buffed oder was weiss ich...
Wenn er hier geht dann liegt es an der Signatur. 
Wenn nicht dann am Link oder an Buffed.

Shadowchaos

Ok geht auch nicht...dann machen wir etwas falsch oder ein Fehler liegt bei Buffed vor...
Ich glaube eher ersteres trifft zu.
Aber was machen wir falsch? ;S


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

so, bevor ich jetzt ins bett gehe, frag ich noch, was die probleme bei deinem profil sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werd sie dann heute nachmittag lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: da ich gerade gesehen habe, dass du ja ein allie bist, muss ich mir überlegen, ob ich dir weiter helfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: was geht denn nicht? Wenn ich auf deinen Link in der Signatur klicke, komme ich zur Armory mit deinem Char. Weiß echt nicht, wo dein Problem ist.

Edit3: Mit welchen gottverdammten Browser surfst du, dass es nicht geht? Sowohl mit IE8 also auch mit FF 3 gehen die links


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2009)

Schau dir nocheinmal die Antworten hier an^^
Glaube du hast es übersehen da ich jetzt bestimmt mindestens 5 mal neu editiert habe.

Wirst sie jetzt sicher sehen...glaube ich geh auch lieber ins Bett...

Naja wenn einer der Moderatoren oder ein User hier noch wach ist  kann er gerne die Lösung sagen, ich bin solangsam mit meinem Latein am ende...:/
Mache eigentlich nichts anders als sonst auch mit den Links...

Gn8 erstmal, glaub morgen ist definitiv besser um soetwas weiter zu diskutieren :S


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

hab nochmal mein posting editiert, wirf mal nen blick drauf


----------



## LittleFay (31. Mai 2009)

Komme auch zu deinem Arsenal-Profil, Fehler dürfte also bei dir liegen.
Erster Schritt wäre Cache und Cookies im Browser zu löschen.. Welchen nutzt du?


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2009)

LOL mit Mozilla o_O

Naja ist mein schrott Laptop, wenns wirklich an mir liegt ist es ja egal...
Bin z.Z nur provisorisch mitm Laptop...Bildschirm von meinem PC ist ja kaputt...ich habe geschrieben dass beim Arsenal immer folgendes stehen kommt:

Dieses Charakterprofil existiert entweder nicht oder kann zeitweise aufgrund einem Transfer beziehungsweise Namenswechsel des Charakters nicht angezeigt werden. Stellt bitte sicher, dass es sich um den richtigen Namen handelt, Charaktere, die gelöscht werden, werden nicht länger in dem Arsenal angezeigt.

Naja...kA was da nicht läuft...ist halt Galileo Mystery wie die meisten meiner Probs -.-

Hier nochmal die Screens...
Dein Char ---> http://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sig1l.jpg
Mein Char ---> http://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sig2b.jpg


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Naja...kA was da nicht läuft...ist halt Galileo Mystery wie die meisten meiner Probs -.-



Dafür braucht man keinen Aiman - Siehst du in der URL das "&amp;n=" ? nimm mal das amp; weg - so dass "&n=" übrig bleibt.
ABER: Auf der Redirect-Seite sollte die Zeichenübersetzung kein Problem sein, weil es im richtigen Link auch richtig zurückübersetzt wird, bevor man auf "Weiter" klickt.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2009)

Ok damit funktioniert es.
Naja ich bin froh wenn es die anderen User sehen können, und ich auch später auf meinem PC.
Trotzdem etwas seltsam wieso es bei Anderen funzt und bei mir nicht.
Auch wenn die Technik sehr PÖSE und oft Probleme bereitet find ich es intressant, aber im Moment versteh ich wohl nicht genug davon :S

Was solls, das Problem müsste ja eigentlich gelöst sein von daher...
Danke @ alle die geholfen haben^^.

Naja noch kurz ne OT-Frage, aber das frag ich mich schon länger:
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Foren- Adimnstrator und einem Moderator?


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

der Admin (wie z.B. ZAM) arbeitet bei buffed, Mods sind "normale" User


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2009)

Achso okay danke^^
Das heisst je nachdem kann jeder User sich als Moderator bewerben und so einen Teil der ''Forenarbeit'' übernehmen?
Natürlich mit den richtigen Vorraussetzungen.

Naja ist auch nicht so wichtig und OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber deswegen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen wär irgendwie doof gewesen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2009)

nein, mods werden ernannt und dürfen Threads verschieben, Schließen, Öffnen, Posts bearbeiten, entfernen


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Achso okay danke^^
> Das heisst je nachdem kann jeder User sich als Moderator bewerben und so einen Teil der ''Forenarbeit'' übernehmen?



Es gibt so gut wie überhaupt keine Foren in denen man sich als Mod bewerben kann. Du musst anhand von Beiträgen zeigen können, das du dich um die Community verdient gemacht hast. Und noch ein paar andere Sachen...


----------

